# Chicago Industries Log Splitters?



## Xikar (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone know anything about these things? They look similar to the Northern Tool splitters in terms of design for the most part but the cycle times they are talking about are very nice! They are selling on ebay for decent prices as well. 

http://chicagoindustries.net/splitter-with-fast-cylinder.html


----------



## DanCorcoran (Sep 22, 2013)

I clicked on their "About Us" tab.  It says they are wonderful, but doesn't tell you anything else about them.  Hmmm...


----------



## blades (Sep 23, 2013)

I will tell you right now that the company is nothing more than an importer of chicom items.  Their warranty ( authorized service at $30/ hour) plus the rest of there statements a joke at this point. There are so many exclusions as well as needing to take unit to an authorized service agent, then apply for permission to do warranty work which can take up to 72 hours for reply. Supposedly been around 10 years but no listing for dealers or service centers. And did you catch the SS clone?


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 23, 2013)

I never heard of Lifan engines but see that is a chinese company.  It says Honda engines are a option.  A women I work with pointed out to me all I will ever need to buy is one logsplitter.  I intend to spend 1 to 400 more dollars since I am only going to buy one.  I could not find any prices when I googled them.  How much are they?


----------



## Xikar (Sep 23, 2013)

There is a 40 ton on ebay right now for $1,800. The cycle time is a bit slower than the 26 ton. I think the 26 ton was listed a few weeks back for around $1,400 if I remember correctly. I been really looking at the northern tool 37 ton model but this Chicago industries unit caught my eye. I am also looking at the Speeco/Huskee splitters. At  the end of the day I am looking for something 26 ton or more with a decent cycle time.


----------



## blades (Sep 23, 2013)

Xikar said:


> There is a 40 ton on ebay right now for $1,800. The cycle time is a bit slower than the 26 ton. I think the 26 ton was listed a few weeks back for around $1,400 if I remember correctly. I been really looking at the northern tool 37 ton model but this Chicago industries unit caught my eye. I am also looking at the Speeco/Huskee splitters. At  the end of the day I am looking for something 26 ton or more with a decent cycle time.


Define what you are going to do with splitter. If for personal at a few cords a year  the Speeco and such will do fine for you.95% of splitting occurs at less than than the transition point of high flow/low pressure to high pressure/low flow. The common 15-20 ton units ( usually on sale about this time of year) are quite sufficient  especially when working alone or even with one helper.


----------



## Jags (Sep 23, 2013)

The trailer lights won't make it very long.
4" cylinder with 16 GPM pump will make for nice cycle times.


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 23, 2013)

Jags said:


> The trailer lights won't make it very long.
> 4" cylinder with 16 GPM pump will make for nice cycle times.


 

Your right the split will fall off and wipe the lights out


----------



## osagebow (Sep 23, 2013)

blades said:


> I will tell you right now that the company is nothing more than an importer of chicom items.



"Chicago Industries"  - ok, cool...
"Splitting length 500mm"  Hmm..... 

Little known fact - Walter Payton rushed for a total of 15294.254 Meters in his career


----------



## ClanCameron (Apr 5, 2014)

Xikar said:


> Anyone know anything about these things? They look similar to the Northern Tool splitters in terms of design for the most part but the cycle times they are talking about are very nice! They are selling on ebay for decent prices as well.
> 
> http://chicagoindustries.net/splitter-with-fast-cylinder.html


I know this is an older post, but here goes anyway:  I bought the Chicago Industries Towable 30ton Heavy Duty HIGH SPEED LOG SPLITTER elec start and 4 way head last summer and have zero regrets.  The unit has done everything I've asked it to do.  ***Cycle time is awesome.***  Trailer lights are never at risk.  Rides like a dream on the highway.  The only thing I don't use on most wood is the four-way splitting head - it'll get jammed in the wood, but the single never does.  That'd be an issue with any splitter running with the 4-way though.   NOthing wrong with the Lifan engine - runs good, no overheats after an afternoon of splitting.  All parts engine and otherwise can be replace with generics or better if ever need be.  The unit is kept in a shed year round.  Hope you guys had a great winter.   Looking forward to replenishing the wood stacks soon as all the snow melts off and ground firms up again.

It cost me $1525 plus about $225 to ship it, plus $90 to fill up with many gallons of hydro.


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 5, 2014)

Good it worked out for you. Chicago Tools is a big name "brand" at Harbor Freight. Wonder if any relation? Wonder if this splitter will land at HF.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, many quality products bear the name "Chicago"...


----------



## ClanCameron (Apr 5, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> Good it worked out for you. Chicago Tools is a big name "brand" at Harbor Freight. Wonder if any relation? Wonder if this splitter will land at HF.


I know Chicago Tools stuff - their grade and quality and stopped buying it unless I knew I could replace a burned out something in twelve months free-of-charge.   This CI splitter is definitely notches above in quality and duty.


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 5, 2014)

Is it really a COINCIDENCE that Chicago and China start with the same three letters??? We need Inspector Clouseau on this one.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 5, 2014)

I have several HF Chicago-brand electric hand tools.  Haven't had any problems to date...ymmv.  I don't use them professionally, just homeowner/hobbyist usage.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 5, 2014)

I say you go Huskee, 22 can do most anything, if your going non stop then spend the extra money for for the 35.....gl


----------

